
Open Source Firmware Conference - peter_d_sherman
https://osfc.io/
======
peter_d_sherman
Open Source Firmware Conference 2019 - Talks, Hackathon and more:

[https://9esec.io/blog/open-source-firmware-
conference-2019-t...](https://9esec.io/blog/open-source-firmware-
conference-2019-talks-hackathon-and-more/)

